# Kobe makes history again; Avg. 40 ppg for a month



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

He already became one of three players in NBA History to average over 40 PPG for an entire month (February 2003). 

Now he's become the only player other than Wilt Chamberlain to do it more than once. 

Even if he's held scoreless against the Knicks on Tuesday (and hell freezes over), Kobe will still have averaged over 40 PPG for the month of January 2006.


----------



## Sugo (Jan 3, 2006)

Kobe is the Man...he showed and is showing everyone that he is trully unstopable...he may not have the best team and he may not win the championship but if he doesnt get MVP it will be a scam...
Go Kobe

Ultimate Kobe Bryant


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

And the Lakers are 8-6 for the month of January...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

G-Force said:


> And the Lakers are 8-6 for the month of January...


Quite a bit better than the Allen-led Sonics, I might add.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, I know that my Sonics had a terrible January. I have pretty much accepted that they will not be going to the playoffs this season, unless they somehow turn things around.

I'm just thinking that Kobe must be kinda bummed out scoring all those points and having his team play a couple games over .500 for the month.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

Let's hope his performance will help his team not only his personal statistics. I, personally, think Kobe is shooting too much per game. I don't like that. I prefer an "all team play".
But if it helps the team then it is good for Lakers...we'll see it in the end of the season.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kill 'em in Feburary Bean.


----------

